# How to charge for rental equipment?



## mengle (Dec 17, 2014)

Next winter 2015-2016 i intend on getting a decent sized parking lot approx 10 acres. I would have to rent a skid steer with a pusher for the season or keep a designated truck their from november 1-march 1.In the contract do I make the Company pay me monthly for keeping this machine on their property? How do i go about this any help is great. or do i charge to keep the truck their on property and how much do i charge?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mengle;1966950 said:


> Next winter 2015-2016 i intend on getting a decent sized parking lot approx 10 acres. I would have to rent a skid steer with a pusher for the season or keep a designated truck their from november 1-march 1.In the contract do I make the Company pay me monthly for keeping this machine on their property? How do i go about this any help is great. or do i charge to keep the truck their on property and how much do i charge?


Think most figure the cost of the skid for the season right into the first payment of a seasonal contract.
I own my skid but if I was going rent one that be the way I would do it.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Around here you will not get a retainer fee to have equipment onsite. Bid enough per hour or seasonally to make what you feel you need to make it worthwhile.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if you do need to rent one and you go seasonal then your 1st payment needs to be heavy to cover the entire cost. This way if they drop you it paid for. Yes I would go for a retainer fee. You want something you will pay for it up front.


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

So when I get a skid for $1500 per month and the contract is from November 1st to March 1st I should charge a downpayment of $7500??!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Aura Lawns;1967352 said:


> So when I get a skid for $1500 per month and the contract is from November 1st to March 1st I should charge a downpayment of $7500??!!


Needs to be spelled out in the contract. If you can rent something month to month then you can adjust for it.But if your on the hook for the total rental,then yes,Heavy on the 1st payment then lower on the rest. Seeing he is in NJ people tend to be fickle and might not want to pay for late in the season.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Aura Lawns;1967352 said:


> So when I get a skid for $1500 per month and the contract is from November 1st to March 1st I should charge a downpayment of $7500??!!


If you trully need to rent a piece of equipment for $1500/month dedicated to just that lot, then I would assume they are paying substainially more than that per month anyway. By the time you figure fuel, operator, insurance, salt, and heaven forbid a profit for a lot I wouldn't be a bit surprised to see their monthly bill 8k+ already anyway.

Could also be easier to just break the season long total into two payments so you get a large chunk up front, and only have to wait until say January 1st to bill the second half. Food for thought.


----------



## mengle (Dec 17, 2014)

Thankyou everyone for the quick responses.well if I keep a plow truck their all season a ram 2500 with an 8ft pro how much should I charge to keep that equipment their?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mengle;1968282 said:


> Thankyou everyone for the quick responses.well if I keep a plow truck their all season a ram 2500 with an 8ft pro how much should I charge to keep that equipment their?


Why do you need to keep it there? You going to have a driver sit in the truck all winter too?


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

grandview;1968288 said:


> Why do you need to keep it there? You going to have a driver sit in the truck all winter too?


Lol, I'm curious too:laughing:


----------



## mengle (Dec 17, 2014)

grandview;1968288 said:


> Why do you need to keep it there? You going to have a driver sit in the truck all winter too?


No but the current contractor has equipment sitting their. As well it is a business that operates 24 hours with heavy vehicle traffic from cars to semis.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mengle;1968306 said:


> No but the current contractor has equipment sitting their. As well it is a business that operates 24 hours with heavy vehicle traffic from cars to semis.


My back up truck sits in my yard all winter,I'll rent it to you,not sure what you'll do with it,See what I mean?


----------



## mengle (Dec 17, 2014)

Im sorry maybe I'm phrasing this wrong but this truck will only be at this site and will not be going to any of my other accounts. The truck will have an operator in it from the first snow flake till the lots is clear.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bill per push or by the hour.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Why would you leave it there? Unless you dont have any other accounts I would say dont waste the money and lock one truck up unless that skid and truck can pull in say 15k a month my skids need to be around 8-10k alone weather they are stacking or just pushing, and the trucks to make any profit need to be around a 4-6k depending on truck and set up of the truck if its got a big salter its got to be upper 5-7 and truck and small salter can be around 4k but those are what I need to bring in for a skid and truck for them to leave the shop


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1968323 said:


> My back up truck sits in my yard all winter,I'll rent it to you,not sure what you'll do with it,See what I mean?


Is it that Furd in the picture???



grandview;1968288 said:


> Why do you need to keep it there? You going to have a driver sit in the truck all winter too?


We have trucks that sit on sites all winter....The driver reports to the site when its time to plow....Saves the company money in the long run...

These sites are all very large...We are not talking aboot sites the size of Tim Hortons......But still pretty large.....:whistling:


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

We have trucks that sit on sites all winter....The driver reports to the site when its time to plow....Saves the company money in the long run...

These sites are all very large...We are not talking aboot sites the size of Tim Hortons......But still pretty large.....:whistling:[/QUOTE]

How large are those accounts?! I must be crazy only thing I leave are Skid steers and Frontend loaders


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Defcon 5;1968410 said:


> Is it that Furd in the picture???
> 
> We have trucks that sit on sites all winter....The driver reports to the site when its time to plow....Saves the company money in the long run...
> 
> These sites are all very large...We are not talking aboot sites the size of Tim Hortons......But still pretty large.....:whistling:


There are some pretty big Timmy's around here. On your saving money thing, are these guys actual employees of yours?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1968422 said:


> There are some pretty big Timmy's around here. On your saving money thing, are these guys actual employees of yours?


Yes .....They are employees.......


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

grandview;1968422 said:


> There are some pretty big Timmy's around here. On your saving money thing, are these guys actual employees of yours?


OOPs I failed at quoting I was only wondering about the lots 
All my guys show up to the shop. Hope in trucks and go to the equipment.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaneysLawnCare;1968415 said:


> We have trucks that sit on sites all winter....The driver reports to the site when its time to plow....Saves the company money in the long run...
> 
> These sites are all very large...We are not talking aboot sites the size of Tim Hortons......But still pretty large.....:whistling:


How large are those accounts?! I must be crazy only thing I leave are Skid steers and Frontend loaders [/QUOTE]

Sites ranging in size from 300,000 to a Million square feet.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So you call them into work and they drive to the site in their car,you could be labile if they get into an accident on the way there.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1968422 said:


> There are some pretty big Timmy's around here. On your saving money thing, are these guys actual employees of yours?


Everybody has an app. on their phone or a tablet that has LMN time tracking...They log in when they get to the site....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1968431 said:


> So you call them into work and they drive to the site in their car,you could be* labile *if they get into an accident on the way there.


Are you *Liable* if you call them in and they get into a wreck going to the "Shop" to pickup the truck???


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Defcon 5;1968430 said:


> How large are those accounts?! I must be crazy only thing I leave are Skid steers and Frontend loaders


Sites ranging in size from 300,000 to a Million square feet.....[/QUOTE]

I must be slightly crazy then haha my largest account is 1.28 Million


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Defcon 5;1968438 said:


> Are you *Liable* if you call them in and they get into a wreck going to the "Shop" to pickup the truck???


You can declare your site as a seasonal permanent job site. Its how all the big Highway construction crews do it and drive their own vehicles to site


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Defcon 5;1968438 said:


> Are you *Liable* if you call them in and they get into a wreck going to the "Shop" to pickup the truck???


Just saying, check with your insurance company on this. No different if you were to send an employee to the bank/post office or something and they use their personal car and get in an accident you are liable. So I think the same would apply.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1968444 said:


> Just saying, check with your insurance company on this. No different if you were to send an employee to the bank/post office or something and they use their personal car and get in an accident you are liable. So I think the same would apply.


Not on the "Clock" until they get to the jobsite.....Can joe factory worker sue if he is driving to his job and gets in a wreck??....:salute:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1968431 said:


> So you call them into work and they drive to the site in their car,you could be* labile *if they get into an accident on the way there.


Btw Mr. Grandview........We all make spelling mistakes.....Im far from perfect and I know it.....:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It didn't have the little red line under it,so it must be spelt write.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1968476 said:


> It didn't have the little red line under it,so it must be spelt write.


All in good fun............


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Defcon 5;1968479 said:



> All in good fun............


Fun only happens when beer is involved well when it comes to working on plows and or spending money


----------

